# Indoor Carpet Onroad and Oval Money Race



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

OneLug Racing in Albertville AL will be having an Indoor Carpet Onroad and Oval Money Race on Saturday, April 9, 2011. 

Top 3 payout in each class. 5 cars make a class with $20 Entry Fee. 


Onroad races start at 11am and signup ends at 10:30. 

Oval signup ends at 3pm and races will start as soon as the onroad is done or 3:30pm. 


Onroad Classes

1/10 Touring - rubber tire and 13.5 motor limit
1/18 Stock BRP


Also interest in 1/18 Open, 1/12, F1, VTA in area so 5 will make a class. 


Oval Classes


1/18 Stock BRP 
1/18 Open BRP


Also interest in 1/18 Open and 1/10 Open. 


If not enough cars to make a class we will still have a Run What U Brung Class foe everyone else to run. 


Will need to bring table, chair, and extension cord.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

One Lug Racing
5370 Hwy 431
Albertville AL 35950 

256-660-0701


Email:

[email protected]


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Racing will start at 1pm and signup ends at noon. We will run all classes together and change onroad and oval during heats to make sure we have enough turn marshals during all races. 

Can email or call in signup info early if needed. 

Thanks and see everyone there.


----------

